# Kaulquappen im Teich im August???



## Agamemnon (29. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, 

habe voller Erstaunen dutzende von Kaulquappen in meinem Teich gesichtet.
Der Teich wurde erst im Frühjahr neu angelegt, 
deshalb: Kaulquappen im August/September??


----------



## StefanBO (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich im August???*

Hallo, wie weit sind die Kaulquappen entwickelt? Wie groß? Gibt es keine Fotos? Und was möchtest du jetzt genau wissen?

Manchmal überwintern Amphibienlarven im Teich, sie können dort also ganzjährig vorkommen. __ Geburtshelferkröte und __ Kreuzkröte haben ausgedehnte Laichperioden bis in den August/September.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich im August???*

Hi,

auch Knoblauchkröten laichen sehr spät im Jahr, deren Riesenquappen überwintern meißt auch im Teich
In meinem Amphibienteich finde ich auch immer noch einige Molchlarven. Durch den Supersommer hat sich das Laichgeschäft und die Entwicklung  ziemlich in die Länge gezogen

MfG frank


----------

